# 40 Gallon Tall: Yea or Neigh?



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

What do people think of these types of tanks? Are they too tall? I'm currently planning out my next saltwater tank build so any suggestions would be appreciated. My brand new wooden stand limits me to a tank with a max footprint of 39" x 16".


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest if wooden stand limits you, do not do anything. Seriously!. You will spend now money on the bad set up and in a few days will be sorry about it.

The best would be to get 50G short for $129 from Miracles or next scenario is 40G breeder, but this one is low. IMO
Do not go with 12" depth, go at least with 18

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks sig for your opinion! A 40 gallon breeder is definately out of the question, although the 50 gallon from Miracles looks good. Unfortunately the stand I got (an impusle buy but the deal was good  fits perfectly to where this future tank will go, so it will have to do.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not go with high. very difficult to maintain. with 12" depth in case you will get good amount of rock will be really difficult to make stable structure without gluing the rock, since you want to have open space on the front glass

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a tall tank as I wanted to do what you want to do, use the stand that you have. There are many challenges like lighting, cleaning and hardscaping. If you come up with a good plan for what you what out of it you'll do fine. Or me, I changed my plan and now I don't enjoy the tall style as much as I did. Validate your light penetration for what you wish to keep in the tank.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmm, light penetration in a taller tank shouldn't be a problem with my LED's. Sig is right when it comes to the rock placement though, thinner tanks would leave much less room at the front for corals, etc... Thanks for the input guys, gonna check out the tanks they have in BA's to gage their overall appearance.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

if you drive go to Miracles. their tanks do not have tempered bottom, call before to make sure they have it in stock

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/RETAIL PRICELIST 2011.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

What is it with everyone against tall tanks??!?!?
I'm a midget and I have a 10g tall and a 30g tall, and I absolutely love them.
Footprint wise, they're awesome. Sure, they might limit you slightly in what you plan to stock your tanks with, but not everyone needs tangs!
Light penetration is not a problem at all with LEDs. 
IMO, if you can get your hands on a 40 tall, go for it


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't call you a midget....more like a munchkin or possibly a dwarf.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I wouldn't call you a midget....more like a munchkin or possibly a dwarf.


Either way, all are cute and cuddly.

I like tall tanks (mine is 26") but make sure it is at least 18" wide. My last one was 24" tall and 12" wide; not easy to get your arms in. As for rock placement, it is not really an issue especially if you lean it against the back wall. My structures were 18" high and away from all walls. Never needed glue or braces and never had a collapse.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, I have a 12" deep 20 gallon long now and I would like the extra depth. Not that I hate shallow tanks but the viewing area would be greater in a tall tank. Visited BA's yesterday and checked out the 40 and 45 gallon tanks they had. Really like the 40, but the 45 gallon is a little too tall (24") and too narrow (12").


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Dax said:


> Either way, all are cute and cuddly.
> 
> I like tall tanks (mine is 26") but make sure it is at least 18" wide. My last one was 24" tall and 12" wide; not easy to get your arms in. As for rock placement, it is not really an issue especially if you lean it against the back wall. My structures were 18" high and away from all walls. Never needed glue or braces and never had a collapse.


agree in general, but it depends on the volume of the LR. I was having 170Lbs in 80G bow front. Nothing can keep this rock leaned against the back wall

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Yeah, I have a 12" deep 20 gallon long now and I would like the extra depth. Not that I hate shallow tanks but the viewing area would be greater in a tall tank. Visited BA's yesterday and checked out the 40 and 45 gallon tanks they had. Really like the 40, but the 45 gallon is a little too tall (24") and too narrow (12").


Hello,  I am not talking 12" from the bottom to the top. This is 12" from the front to the back. I was assuming you guys call it deapth

if you like it go and get it, but looks like you still addicted to the 10G tanks 
Get something good and it should not be expensive, but convenient.

I do not know one "reefer" who was having 12" (front to back) tank and got new tank with the 12" again
Even with any easy Montipora Corals growing, it will be headache to clean and maintain the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Dax said:


> Either way, all are cute and cuddly.
> 
> I like tall tanks (mine is 26") but make sure it is at least 18" wide. My last one was 24" tall and 12" wide; not easy to get your arms in. As for rock placement, it is not really an issue especially if you lean it against the back wall. My structures were 18" high and away from all walls. Never needed glue or braces and never had a collapse.


Thanks, I guess lol
My 30g tall is (I'm pretty sure) 12" wide. You build rock up instead of out. I don't have any up against the rock, but it took awhile to make it work. And I love it!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

teemee said:


> Thanks, I guess lol
> My 30g tall is (I'm pretty sure) 12" wide. You build rock up instead of out. I don't have any up against the rock, but it took awhile to make it work. And I love it!!


Since I am not taller than teemee, I assume I am also cute 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

teemee said:


> Thanks, I guess lol
> My 30g tall is (I'm pretty sure) 12" wide. You build rock up instead of out. I don't have any up against the rock, but it took awhile to make it work. And I love it!!


I really would have loved to see some photos of your old tank (the one you tore down a few months ago). I loved what you did with it, from the pics no one would believe how big the tank actually was had they not seen it in person.



sig said:


> Since I am not taller than teemee, I assume I am also cute


Now that is highly illogical reasoning.  I have NEVER seen a cute Russian. A smoking hot one, yes, but they are normally female, which you are not. Sorry bro. 

You'll have to stick with the badass persona. It suits you perfectly.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Russian women are by far some of the hottest and most gorgeous women on this planet. Russian men are by far some of the ugliest men on the planet!

Now if you want to talk sexy, you'll just have to go with mexican-american!!


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

teemee said:


> Thanks, I guess lol
> My 30g tall is (I'm pretty sure) 12" wide. You build rock up instead of out. I don't have any up against the rock, but it took awhile to make it work. And I love it!!


lol I have the exact same tank atm. And yes you have to build up. 12 inches is definitely not enough width, just ask my elegance coral and LT anemone.  Aquascaping is such a ****.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Syed said:


> lol I have the exact same tank atm. And yes you have to build up. 12 inches is definitely not enough width, just ask my elegance coral and LT anemone.  Aquascaping is such a ****.


And I'm selling my 30 X 12 X 22.5 as I don't like it as much anymore. I can't get the rocks built up they way I like it and its a paint to have to reach your whole arm in to get to the bottom.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

disman_ca said:


> And I'm selling my 30 X 12 X 22.5 as I don't like it as much anymore. I can't get the rocks built up they way I like it and its a paint to have to reach your whole arm in to get to the bottom.


Yeah I'm thinking about upgrading too. Something with at most 18 inches in height and width of 18 inches minimum.


----------

